# What finish over Danish Oil (oak)



## tgrillot (Jun 3, 2010)

I have an old oak dining table that I finished with Watco Danish Oil about 30 years ago. While I love the Danish Oil, it doesn't stand up well under the heavy usage of a dining room table that's used every day. I want to refinish it and am searching for a product that's fairly easy to apply, consistent in results, doesn't require a dust-free environment for several hours or days, isn't too bothered by high humidity (Oklahoma is very humid in summer) and holds up well under daily use. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

I know that sounds like a lot of requirements, but please don't suggest paint :laughing:.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

You aren't gtoing to like the answer...

More danish oil and wax on a regular basis.

Almost anything else is going to give the table a varnish or poly feel.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Watco Danish Oil Finish can be a stand alone finish, as it's an oil varnish mix. To accomplish what you want, if you use lacquer (acetone based), it would be a fast dry finish, but you would have to strip off the existing finish.

Or you could scuff sand the existing finish, and use a waterbase polyurethane.


----------



## tgrillot (Jun 3, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input. Looks like it'll be Danish oil again. One question: rrich, when you say was, do you mean the Watco wax or some other brand?

thanks,
Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tgrillot said:


> Thanks for the input. Looks like it'll be Danish oil again. One question: rrich, when you say was, do you mean the Watco wax or some other brand?
> 
> thanks,
> Tom



If you use the Danish Oil Finish you don't need wax.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

I hate a tung oil finish. I'd just add more tung oil and wax. The wax can be layered over days. When it's build, buff, build, buff . . . with 8 or 10 coats of wax over the oil, it starts to look pretty good. 

I finished a Richardson oak dining table for a relative 25 years ago with Gemini Apollo and it's still as good as the day I finished it. It's gotten used every day for that whole time. That's actually a pretty good finish. It didn't have the UV blockers in it at that time. I understand they still make it. Now I use SW pre-cat lacquer but never over oil. The pre-cat can be a tad brittle, but it's got the blockers and it's really good in moisture areas like kitchens and baths.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

the danish oil would have lasted you forever if you had re aplied ever 2-3 yrs
i wouldclean with dna and re oil. if you have to strip it first so be it.
i agree i wouldnt use any wax it will just cause build up


----------

